# Lepanthes gargoyla



## MoreWater (Feb 12, 2008)

The first orchid flowers in my new growing case:

















​


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 12, 2008)

This is a pretty pict. of a very nice tiny flower! congrats! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 12, 2008)

SUPER photo!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2008)

Good job. Can you show us the new case?


----------



## TutoPeru (Feb 12, 2008)

Ki,
Great picture!!! I would love to show off with my masd. decumana in bloom, but my pictures are horrible.....
Good job!!! I agree with Eric show us your new case
Augusto

PS: I am also in the DC area


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2008)

TutoPeru said:


> Ki,
> I would love to show off with my masd. decumana in bloom, but my pictures are horrible.....



The Cursed photo cult is spreading! :evil:


----------



## swamprad (Feb 12, 2008)

That's a very nice flower! I was reading just last night about growing orchids in an enclosed case (terrarium) and would love to hear and see more details about yours!


----------



## TutoPeru (Feb 12, 2008)

NYEric said:


> The Cursed photo cult is spreading! :evil:




I know..... but it is either buying a nice camera/lens or get more orchids :drool:


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 12, 2008)

Get more orchids... But lemme tell you - you need a lens to see some flowers...

The case is still a work in progress. I think I may have posted it before - an Ikea glass cabinet. 




​


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2008)

MoreWater said:


> The case is still a work in progress. I think I may have posted it before - an Ikea glass cabinet.


No, I don't think you've posted that before, if so it didn't look as good. I'd love to see more of what you've got growing in there. Do you have fans, lighting, etc?


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 12, 2008)

Great Lepanthes and wonderful case!!


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 12, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Do you have fans, lighting, etc?



Fans = I open the door
Lighting = shoplights. They are in the photo.

I'll try to get updated pix this weekend. 


BTW, hi Tuto! Nice blast of winter we've got today


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2008)

Great job Ki!:clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2008)

Excellent growing and flower!!!!

Ramon


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry it took FOREVER to get a photo of the case in my office. 

You have to see the photo via this link because there's a level of privacy on the photo. I don't want too many people to know I keep slugs in my office  

The last photo in the set is the most recent. If you move your mouse over the pic, there are lots of notes on it. Lemme know if it doesn't work.


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 26, 2008)

I get the sense that people are clicking on the link, but not checking out the last photo, which sort of defeats the point of an UPDATE.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 27, 2008)

I saw your link! Cool how did you add the messages?


Ramon


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 27, 2008)

the notes are a feature of flickr. very useful sometimes.


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 27, 2008)

I love your Ikea glass cabinet and would love to have one. it is exactly what I need for my mounts. To the best of my knowledge, there is not an Ikea near me. 

When you mist, does the extra water collect in the basket on the bottom? Do you mist by hand? What is the size of it?


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 27, 2008)

wow...fantastic


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm sure your co-workers will love your new pets, and if they don't tell them you're trying a new escargot substitute.


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 27, 2008)

Grandma M said:


> I love your Ikea glass cabinet and would love to have one. it is exactly what I need for my mounts. To the best of my knowledge, there is not an Ikea near me.
> 
> When you mist, does the extra water collect in the basket on the bottom? Do you mist by hand? What is the size of it?



There is a plastic tub in the bottom. I taped (with electrical tape) pieces of shower curtain to the glass near the bottom, and the curtain hangs into the tub, directing water that way. There are dirt plants in the so they automatically get watered. I am lazy about watering......

Case measurements are here.

Width: 16 3/4 "
Depth: 14 3/8 "
Height: 64 1/8 "

Width: 43 cm
Depth: 37 cm
Height: 163 cm

It's nice to have a tall case, but lighting is an issue. No way to light from above so the shoplights are mounted vertically off to the right.


----------



## Corbin (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice Case


----------

